# Adobe FX: 3D Schrift erstellen?



## ToboTheRibbler (24. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute,

Meine Frage:

Wie kann ich unter Adobe After Effects, eine 3D Schrift erstellen, so in etwa wie unter diesem Link 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials71944.html

Ich bin auch offen, für andere Programmvorschläge, mit denen das vielleicht besser geht, ihr müsstet mir dann nur erklären, wie man dat macht  

also ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus

cya
  ToboTheRibbler


----------



## kaos (30. Juli 2003)

*RE: After Effects Schrift in 3d*

Hallo,

es gibt für after effects ein plugin namens 3D invigorator.
damit kann man das zum beispiel machen.
oder man baut die schrift in einem 3d programm und importiert sie.

gruß kaos;-)


----------



## deepop (7. September 2003)

*Boris AE Text / Boris 3D TEXT*

Boris AE Text / Boris 3D TEXT sollte gehen.  Wenn nur 3D-Text gebraucht wird ist er etwas einfacher zu handhaben als der 3D Invigorator.

greetz
DeePoP


----------

